# How do the pigeons seem to know who will help them?



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Do wild pigeons just _know_ who to seek out when they need help?

I am asking because it seems to me that they seek me out, and I am wondering if my experiences are common to other pigeon people. I have only been a pigeon person for about a year, and I live in a huge apartment complex, but I have already personally rescued 3 wild pigeons.

Last winter I came home from work to find 2 squeakers calmly sitting on my chaise lounge, who had apparently fallen out of a nest somewhere, and it was going to be 15 degrees with more snow that night. There are other apartment porches as far as the eye can see in either direction... how did they know that I would rescue them?

Tonight I found a teenager pigeon with a hurt wing, hiding behind my porch chair. I rescued him too, and he will be in Denver wild bird rehab until he recuperates.

Pigeons never came to me before, so I am wondering if I am making too much out of a couple coincidences, or if you have experienced such things.

What do you think: Do the wild pigeons know who to go to when they need help? Maybe we emit a certain positive pigeon vibe?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I do believe that pigeons have an uncanny ability to choose where to go or which person to choose when they need help. All one needs to do is consider that in just a few years more than 6,000 pigeons "found" help from someone that posted on 911 Pigeon Alert and many, many, many of these cases were clearly the pigeon "choosing" someone when they needed help. There are also hundreds of similar cases here on Pigeon-Talk.

I just recently posted a picture of a King pigeon that walked up to the glass door of an office and pecked at it until the people let him in. There was, of course, a pigeon friendly person inside who made sure that the pigeon got food and water and then started calling around to find a pigeon rescue where the bird would be safe. How did that pigeon know to go to that door .. let alone know that it should peck at the door .. amazing!

The other factor in this equation aside from pigeons being very good at finding help is that once you have assisted a pigeon or other type of bird you become almost hyper-aware of birds when you are out and about. After years of rescuing primarily ducks/geese and pigeons, I can almost guarantee you that I can spot a bird that needs help from 100 yards away .. there is just something about how they are sitting, standing, holding the head .. whatever .. that sets off the alarms.

Good on you for helping these pigeons! Rest assured .. there will be more 

Terry


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Pigeons find people for sure! or they definately know, or can feel if a human might help them, or hurt them.
When I was young, I could never, ever, sneak up on a bird, any bird without them knowing it!
Now that I am older, (Sneakier ?) I find that I can get very close to birds, but they still know that I'm near, and I will never suprise them, They just know that they can be safe with you, or not.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nancy, 

I have myself convinced that their angles bring them to us. I know that may not sound logical. 

I have a small pigeon that is not a very good flier. A few years ago I saw a Peregrine Falcon chase her over the roof tops and behind a tree. Her mate cried for her day and night. My yard is surrounded by a brick wall and a lattice on top of that. It is almost 9 ft. high. On the other side of the wall are 2 Pit Bulls, 1 German Shepard, and many feral cats.

Four days later Cinderella appeared in my yard a bloody mess, her eyes were swollen shut, she had no balance, would take a few steps and fall over, and she couldn't fly. She could not even get in her nest that was 2 ft off the ground. How did she get home? How did she get in the back yard? 

I have been over all of the logical answers and in her condition it was impossible. So everytime I get the chance I will declair that they have angels who watch over and help them.

I also have noticed that many injured animals will end up where there are people who will care for them.

Well that is my answer and unless someone can tell me how Cinderella got home to her mate, I will boldly state that they have angles that aid them in finding a safe place of refuge. 

Nancy you have been given those birds.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I do believe that pigeons have an uncanny ability to choose where to go or which person to choose when they need help. All one needs to do is consider that in just a few years more than 6,000 pigeons "found" help from someone that posted on 911 Pigeon Alert and many, many, many of these cases were clearly the pigeon "choosing" someone when they needed help. There are also hundreds of similar cases here on Pigeon-Talk.
> 
> I just recently posted a picture of a King pigeon that walked up to the glass door of an office and pecked at it until the people let him in. There was, of course, a pigeon friendly person inside who made sure that the pigeon got food and water and then started calling around to find a pigeon rescue where the bird would be safe. How did that pigeon know to go to that door .. let alone know that it should peck at the door .. amazing!
> 
> ...


6000 pigeons documented on 911. That is certainly something to think about.

Terry, I was just thinking the other day that I use to console people by telling them that birds will hide their illness until sometimes it is too late to help them. But I didn't altogether tell the truth because I can tell when my birds are not feeling well. It is their fluffed feathers or their eyes, but definately as you said, that when you get to know birds...you can tell when they aren't well. There was a time when I could not tell the difference, and the only rule that I went by was if I could catch it then something was wrong.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I would not be surprised if they communicate with each other about which humans are "good eggs." After all, they seem to know where to go to get food & water...right? To me it would make perfect sense if they helped each other find medical care in emergencies.

A friend of mine once helped some baby finches in his yard that had fallen from their nest and were about to be mauled by a cat. He released them eventually. The following year, he heard some "pecking" at the door. There on his front step was a finch with a broken wing, and two healthy ones were sitting nearby in the bush, watching. 

The wounded bird could not have flown high enough on its own to peck at the door. He is convinced the healthy ones were the two he had saved, and they brought him the wounded one because they knew he would help. 

There's also the fact that once we decide to love pigeons, we become more aware of them. And we can sense when something is not right.

Feather: I know what you mean about the angels too. Sometimes things are just *too* coincidental to be just a coincidence.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sure agree with all of you.
Definately, I am hyper aware of all animals that appear to be out of place while most people wouldm't even notice. Most often I can feel when one of the birds is getting sick. It's a 'being in tune' with them. 
It sound really odd to say, but I can also tell when a bird isn't going to make it by their smell....for me that smell is very faint smell of roses. Do any of the rest of you detect that?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have noticed the smell. Every time I said the bird won't make it unfortunately I was right with the exception of Yodi.
I think too they know who will help them and most of us can easily detect a bird that is not well.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think this story says a lot for the non-verbal communication that may be experienced if one will but open up:

http://www.greatpetnet.com/445/jeff-guidry-and-the-bald-eagle-named-freedom/

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Another dimension of this, and I am sure various of us have experienced it...


Is sensing that there is a Bird in trouble even when there is nothing to see.


I know for me, many times, I'd be out driving somewhere, and I would have an impulse to turn down some street, out of my way, with the keen feeling that there is a Pigeon in trouble, and, almost every time I ever felt this, when I went with it, I would turn, drive a ways, turn again even, and feeling I was getting close, I'd look around, and "Bingo" I'd see him.

Or I'd feel I had gone too far, so I turn around and go back and then find him.


Sometimes the 'feeling' included some details, if it were a 'Squeaker' or an adult, or if either, maybe some hints of what their condition or situation was.



I just did this a little while ago...I was sort of thinking to go run some errands, and sort of thinking to get somehting to eat while I was out...and I had a nagging feeling I should go down a certain section of street because a hurt Pigeon would be there, but this was not in the direction I had intended to go.


Anyway, it felt 'dim' and murky, but, I got into my Car, and drove a little ways, and went down the Street which hadthe area I had in mind, and I did see a Pigeon laying, almost sitting, in a traffic lane, but where the Car's wheels would tend to miss him.

So I doubled back and parked, got out, trotted over to him, but he was not alive anymore.


So sometimes this is still a 'sense' even when the Pigeon is recently expired, but it is hard for me to tell when the 'murky' is an indication of an expired Bird, or, when it is just that I am dopey/murky/foggy. So I try to check it out regardless, since you never know, if it is just me which is 'murkey' then it could be a live Bird and a good thing then that I went and checked on it.


Similarly, when I am Working in my Shop, late at night, I will sometimes get a feeling that I should go look outside in the Courtyard and in some certain areas of the courtyard, or, go look down the Street...so I do.


And when I follow that, there is almost always a hurt or sick Pigeon or a lost 'Squeaker'.


Sometimes I have had the feeling, in either situation, and I followed it to my best ability, and could not find the Bird.


I have often felt grateful for being able to act on these feelings with success, and, that they seem to be mercifully limited to some fairly close proimity to me, whether I am here, or away from home driving.


I would hate to have these 'feelings' about an injured Pigeon which is fifteen miles away, down some series of side streets, in a Gang neighborhood, under a low-slung, big-wheel 'Lexus' with gold plated wheels and emblems and other details...at 2:00 in the morning...me laying on the pavement trying to coax the Bird 'out'...and...



Lol...


Oye...



Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyway, far as the original question...


Yes, far as I can tell, Birds are aware or have the option to be aware and to inform eachother, about where different things are, and also, who might be able to help them if they are hurt or sick.


Individual Birds, Pigeons usually in my case of course, will have varying degrees of confidence or assertiveness or methods in presenting themselves.


Some are scared and shy and still present themselves, or do so over a series of progessive steps - even to where they finally just stand in front of my Big Roll-Up Door, trembling, just standing on the ground there, but being brave, and just standing there waiting for me to notice them.


Others, somehow aware of my Work habits, will fly in and perch right where I was about to be working, so I find them instantly.

These have often been prefectly good fliers, who are hurt or ill, and there are lots of high places to perch or seek sanctuary in the Shop, so when they are just standing on my Buffing Wheel Motor or Work Bench, I am confident they intended to be found forthwith.


These also are willing to let me pick them up, though of course I ease into that with talking first and trying to make sure I can offer re-assurances so they feel as easy as possible with things...and I am very good at picking them up and holding them in a way which is cofortable and 'soft' sort of, easy to abide for them.


Others, present themselves with trepidation, conflict, and remain elusive, yet I feel they are wanting to present themselves, but are just too scared or nervous about it. Sometimes this takes days of negotiation or talking, for them to get closer, then closer, to finally decide to stand or perch where I can pick the up.


Some I think just show up with no idea I can help them, but, they figured since other Pigeons are here, and it is sheltered, that maybe it is a good place to find a little comfort or sanctuary, and they have no idea I can help them.

These also can take a little time and talking with, to convince.


Ones I can not convince, I find a way to catch them, and then they figure it out that way...

Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a lovely thread that everyone, even newbys like myself can relate to. I think it is definitely that we are more aware of the birds around us once we have been close to one, that first one makes the connection.

The other side of the coin is the fact that these special ones 'choose' to ask for help. There are others that although they need help, don't know how to ask, or even that there are people around that will help. These poor birds just accept their lot, and we just have to hope that as we go about our day to day things, we might just spot one that we can offer help to.

I know others have said this in the past, but today when I was in our busy town centre, I saw a pigeon hobbling about on one leg. I was in a rush to catch a train and didn't stop at first. Then as I turned the corner, I thought I've got to go back and see what is wrong. It was with two other healthy birds eating some crumbs some kind soul had thrown down. The poor bird had a bad string injury and I decided to try and catch it, but as I walked over to them, this particular one flew up onto a ledge and just looked down at me. The other two pigeons carried on eating although I was standing near them.
The injured one seemed to know that I wanted to catch him, and kept out of reach, After I had given up and walked away, I looked back and it had come back down to carry on feeding with the others !!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*I know what's good for you (I think) ....*

I don't want to contradict anyone, but ...

I don't think I will.

I am getting better at spotting ailing pigeons, even from a distance.

Sometimes when I am in a bit of a hurry (bad weather, scheduled appointment, out-of-the way off-the-beaten-path location, or the like, I may be too quick to want to rescue. Several pigeons the past year whom I thought were incapacitated and in need of rescue, flew off when I was too persistent about getting close to them.

I think many of the street pigeons in Germany are wary of the human public: too many people chase them off and act very unfriendly towards them and any pigeon-friendly people. I have been informed by several Germans that the situation is much different in France. Supposedly the French are more tolerant of a pigeon near or on their cafe table. In Germany, it seems to me that pigeons are regarded by (too) many as being out-of-place. Not belonging (except in movies, or on TV shows and ads). Pigeons belong outside the cities, in the forests. Cleanliness and order should be observed, nature may come in (be tolerated) somewhere down the line.

One local German also informed me that the pigeon or dove (as a religious symbol of the Holy Spirit or Holy Ghost in Catholicism) is more tolerated in cities more Catholic in background and culture, as opposed to Protestant (Lutheran or Evangelical) dominant cities.

For this reason, I think most pigeons in need would rather I left them alone. Feed them, definitely. Especially when they are not feeling well. Some will approach humans and wait patiently for help in the form of food. But they are leery of the unknown. We humans often wish to avoid hospitals and doctors, except for when we know the treatment is noninvasive, not too bothersome or expensive, and doesn't add more misery than it takes away.

Personally, because of my lung problems, wheezing, asthma, coughing, nervousness, I think most pigeons would opt for a rescuer other than myself. (Heal thyself, doctor!) Most of them are Olympic athletes, and what's this doddering old fool doing, stumbling around? A petite, motherly type, for instance. I loom too large over them, block out the sunlight (and also avenues of escape) with my large rain-resistant coat, six-feet-two-inches or 188 centimeters of me above the pavement, 84 kilos or 185 pounds ready to do the same to them that bus and auto tires accomplish all too often. 

And since I'm discarding good seed, rather than pecking alongside them, surely I don't have the brains to grow feathers and develop waterproofing (the equivalent of coming in out of the rain). I obviously don't have the foggiest idea of what is good for a pigeon.

Until seeds splatter on the pavement. Then all is temporarily forgiven. They know I'm retarded and clue-less. Hopefully I will stay that way until they have had their fill. 

Need to have some people like Phil and other forum members, those who have the special touch or whatever you may call it, to further me and others in Germany along in our attempts to communicate to the pigeons. 

(Maybe I should try thinking in German instead of English when I'm around them. I do "coo" and such, but maybe it's not very convincing to them).

Larry ... in Cologne


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a subject near and dear to my heart. It has come up before on the forum but I'm glad it has come up again because it is a nice subject to talk about.

Lewis and I can relate to everything that has been brought up. I can't begin to tell you the number of pigeons we have taken in that have gone up to people or walked into businesses seeking help. I firmly believe they do that. We have had several that were picked up by police officers when the pigeon walks up to them and they are compassionate (or savvy) enough to recognize something is not right with the pigeon.

Birds in our yard, like doves, come to us but so often still have that wildness about them that makes it hard to catch them but they still seek refuge in our garage or under our deck and somehow seem to want us to notice they are ill. I have mentioned before about the baby crow that I'll always believe was brought to us for help by his family. He even climbed our back steps and stood on the stoop but we could not catch him while there was still hope for his survival. 

Lewis can spot a pigeon in need when he is walking or driving down the street when it may be huddled in a doorway or on stairs. Like Phil, he also has this 6th sense, if you will, to totally change direction when walking or driving and find a bird in need, not necessarily even a pigeon. 

Both of us can spot it if one of our babies are ill. You just know something isn't right with them.

So, yes, I believe they can spot a sucker  a mile away.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a great thread. It's nice to read about the experiences everyone has had, and relate to them. I can't say I've had the exact same things happen to me, since I live in a more rural area with very small flocks of ferals. Not much to rescue around here locally, especially since I live way out of city limits. But I can say I've had some similar things from a fancier's point of view, with my own birds.


I think the more a person is around pigeons and truely cares and bonds with them, the more of a 'pigeon sense' they get. That's probably true for all other animals as well. If you think about it, many mother's will tell you they just KNOW when something is wrong with their baby, even if they aren't in the same room. They just get the feeling like they need to check on them, or something is a bit different. When you raise a pigeon from a squeaker to an adult, you can't help but care for it as if it were your child. So really this would make pretty good sense as to why we get these feelings.

Don't mean to start out with a bad memory, but it has to do with the subject. 
I'll never forget the day I lost Blueceal (strange name I know. Like Lucille but...for a blue pigeon), my pied blue check hen. She was my favorite for sure, and one of my first homers. I had this bad feeling while I was talking to my friend on the phone. I just knew I needed to go check on the pigeons right then. I waited a few minutes, hung up the phone, ran to the loft, and found her under a hawk. After a long period of crying, I've followed my 'pigeon sense' ever since. It doesn't matter what I'm doing, if something doesn't seem right, I get out there as quick as I can. 
There were plenty of other hawk attacks when I felt like I had to go, and I saved the birds just in time. Like Red, who I found being bitten by a hawk. The thing had Red by the wingbutt trying to get a hold on him. Looked like a rodeo going on! Scared the hawk off, and Red let me get very close to him after that, which was weird considering my pigeons weren't that tame back then. 
The same feelings came in handy when Second Chance got picked up by a hawk. The hawk dropped Chance in the woods, and I was lucky to find him sitting safe and sound in the middle of a briar bush. That's how Chance got his name, and he also became more tame to me after that. 
It's like even when the most wild birds are hurt, they know when you are trying to help, and become incredibly calm in your hands. I really do think pigeons know who can and won't help them.

And my last story today I've already posted in the Stories forum. I had already picked up on the feelings and 'instincts' I get when my pigeons are in danger, hurt, or sick....but this was really something different for me. It's about my bird Indigo. We all thought it was a miracle, and now I'm thinking it just adds to the theories about pigeons this thread has brought up.
Here's the link to Indigo's story: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f17/miracle-or-coincidence-true-story-but-long-23493.html
I still can't get over how amazing pigeons are.

One thing is for sure though, whether sent by angels or just instictively drawn to us, pigeons have something special when it comes to finding the right people.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Came home for lunch one day and was in a hurry back to work, spotted a baby sparrow on the ground in some ones yard. I dropped the little guy off at the rehabbers.

I was watering my plants in the front yard and on the side of the house I noticed a pij with a bad wing. I quietly walked away and went into my house to grab a towel and something to put him in. I didn't think the pij was going to be easy to catch. I go back outside and the pij is standing there by the door, waiting I guess.

Definately *



hyper aware

Click to expand...

*.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> Came home for lunch one day and was in a hurry back to work, spotted a baby sparrow on the ground in some ones yard. I dropped the little guy off at the rehabbers.
> 
> I was watering my plants in the front yard and on the side of the house I noticed a pij with a bad wing. I quietly walked away and went into my house to grab a towel and something to put him in. I didn't think the pij was going to be easy to catch. I go back outside and the pij is standing there by the door, waiting I guess.
> 
> Definately .


Girl...they've got your number. I think you have an invisable beacon on you roof, guiding their way and seen only by pigeons.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think its just the pigeons. In the last three years, we have had a variety of different creatures appear on our front porch, yard, and in the house.

We have had everything. I think they communicate on where to go .

Or they just feel the right vibes. I also agree that you learn to look/spot the ones in need.

-Hilly


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

After reading these great replies, it made me think about something I hadn't mentioned: As I was scooping up this wounded young bird, I looked up and saw six adult pigeons on the neighboring apartment building roof watching me.

As it turns out, the pigeon will be okay; it seems he has injured his wing so he can't fly, but it is the soft tissue (and not the bone) that is hurt.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad the pigeon is going to be OK. Thanks for giving it the help it needed, Nancy!

Terry


----------

